# Do you have a dog first aid kit or disaster kit?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am curious how many people have a first aid kit for your pets, and how many people have prepared a pet disaster kit?

If you don't know what a disaster kit is, you can find more info here:
http://www.sniksnak.com/ac/disaster.html


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just started putting together a first aid kit for Joey, based on a vet website I found. It has the following (please let me know if I'm missing anything):

Rectal thermometer
Gas-X strips
A syringe without needle
Pepto Bismol tablets
Immodium tablets
Pedialyte
Jar of Turkey babyfood
Peroxide
Asprin
Benadryl
Plain saline solution

We also have our vet and poison control programmed into our cell phone, and posted on our refrigerator.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I keep most of my dog supplies in the kennel van, including medical stuff. I believe there's gauze, other wrappings, vet wrap, several types of scissors, ear wipes, Neo-Predef powder, Zymox, Dermalone, Flagyl, Benadryl. I also keep saline solution in the van for myself, plus three full water bottles (human drinking kind) and three full jugs of tap water, several days worth of kibble. The normal configuration has three crates all with bedding and water pails, all of my training gear (leashes, collars, toys, long lines, harnesses, tracking articles and flags, send outs, small traffic cones), extra dog bedding, sheets, and blankets, extra shoes and Muck boots, and a box full of sun screens, rain gear, and bug repellents for the humans. 

If there were ever an emergency we could easily toss the dogs into the van and go without having to pack anything for them. I'd just have to grab my purse, camera, and laptop and we wouldn't really miss anything else.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yep, I keep a huge tub with several dog/people first aid kits I've put together myself along with other things that might come in handy. It stays in the car and travels with me everywhere.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Falon's my go-to for EMT gel and dog booties!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a pouch for human and k9 medicines as well as batteries which does NOT stay in the car because I don't want them exposed to temp extremes.

Also vetrap, sterile eye wash solution, I have some clotting powder, superglue (though I have never used it on a pad), guaze, triple antibiotic, dawn (for decon), muzzle, 

NASAR has a pretty comprehensive list at the back of their canine cert document

http://www.nasar.org/files/canine/CCP_2010_revised_6.30.11.pdf


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have a family first-aid kit that includes stuff for the dogs.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I recently took a Red Cross pet first aid/CPR class so now I have a kit put together. What I don't have is a picture of me and my husband with Stosh- something they recommend in case you get separated from your dog in case of a disaster and need to claim your dog from a shelter.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

First aid kit yes but nothing set for evacuation. With all of my animals I seriously doubt we would be put up anywhere. But I may put something together in a plastic tub, at least non food stuff.


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

*Evacuation plans*

I've been in some disasters and I'm now sort of intense about planning. I'm one "found" puppy over the line of dogs/cats I can transport at one time in and on my Jeep if we're faced with evacuation, and that one puppy makes me nervous. Don't know where she'd go! Anyway, I've learned that the majority of people don't plan at all for unforseen happenings. I for one don't want to leave anyone behind.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have very extensive canine and equine first aid kits.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes, I have a first aid kit ever since the first Thanksgiving we had Oz, almost $400 vet visit for a compression bandage and bitter apple... Pfft...


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I have everything on this listing on one of my websites plus .... 

I keep it in a large carry tool box plus insulated carry bag. There are a few things in there for people also. 

First Aid Kit for Pets | Animal Services 2000

My smaller bag has various types of meds including Gas-X tablets for the Shepherds.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

*sigh* Sadly, my dog's first aid kit is in better shape than my own.
I have gauze pads, vet wrap, benedryl, ear wash, round make-up pads, neosporin, antiseptic wash, and gas-x. First aid scissors as well.
I didn't think about Saline or Hydrogen Peroxide...I have the peroxide around but not in the kit.

Human first aid kit: a couple of dilapated bandaids and some ibprophen and napricin.

I definitely need to pull my head out my shell and get with it. We are due for another good size earthquake. I need to stock up some canned food that can be eaten without being cooked. (Tuna for example) Water, batteries etc. There may be gas leaks and the first night or so, I'd be leery about the cookstove and open flame.
Oh, I do keep lots of Alice's meds on hand....at least a week ahead just in case.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a small first aid kit for camping that includes gas-x, vet wrap, booties, muzzle, peroxide, and benedryl. Have a huge human one that we bought at Costco that has great stuff in it . Both of these are kept in a cupboard in our travel trailer.

Don't have an emergency kit otherwise.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I dont and I'm kicking myself now because Rio just cut her paw. I've had to substitute a sock and some duct tape for a bandage  I will be putting one together asap for future bumps and bruises


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

about six months ago, I WON in a raffle a full medical kit from a medical supply place at a fundraiser I went to..LOVE IT, it has EVERYTHING, I've added 'stuff' just in case I have to make a quick exit from the house, and keep it in my car or by the front door so I can grab it..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i keep a kit in the car for humans and dogs and there's one floating around the house somewhere.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, we have a veterinary box here as we live so far from the nearest vet.
It has bandaging supplies, penicillin, engamycin, butin paste, spasmogesic, gloves, needles, syringes, eye ointments, lube, suture kit and suture, local anaesthetic and heaps more. We have a great vet who supplies us with these things in case of an emergency.
I also have the necessary equipment to put an animal on i/v fluids if needed.


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

catz said:


> I dont and I'm kicking myself now because Rio just cut her paw. I've had to substitute a sock and some duct tape for a bandage  I will be putting one together asap for future bumps and bruises


 
I think a sock and duct tape should go in everybody's kit!


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I have one first-aid kit for home/travel and one in our basement emergency supplies. I'm another person with better preparations made for the animals than myself.  Although it is time to update the emergency photos in the basement kit...

I also have a bloat-specific kit that hangs on our fridge with procedures outlined in nice, simple terms in case of panic.


----------

